# Anubis hi-end???



## danielfer23 (Dic 26, 2009)

ayer a la tarde después de una siesta curándome resaca de 24 a la noche. estaba navegando por internet y me encontre con este video 








a algunos de que aparecen en el video los conozco y a otros no y son de confianza. y la verdad que me sorprende como el tipo que las vende te diga que son las mejores del mundo, se armo un foro para hablar de lo excelente que son sus cajas y cualquiera que las critiquen los banea y encima se arma usuarios con ejemplo HIFiMAN y en realidad el no es. por si a alguien le interesa el valor de las cajas 1200 dolares aproximadamente  un ganga
aqui hay mas videos


----------



## DanielU (Dic 26, 2009)

Lo mejor fue cuando lo conectaron al amplificador " El Chocon " de 1200MW


----------



## danielfer23 (Dic 26, 2009)

DanielU dijo:


> Lo mejor fue cuando lo conectaron al amplificador " El Chocon " de 1200MW


si te queres rei un poco hay va el foro donde el postea edita todo a su conveniencia http://www.anubisaudio.com/forodeaudio/index.php 
evidentemente tiene un problema cerebral, va por las cosas que dise en su foro


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 27, 2009)

Sin comentarios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2009)

danielfer23 dijo:


> si te queres rei un poco hay va el foro donde el postea edita todo a su conveniencia http://www.anubisaudio.com/forodeaudio/index.php
> evidentemente tiene un problema cerebral, va por las cosas que dise en su foro



Ese chabón está del tomate!!!!
Se ha puesto un foro donde solo él mismo escribe     

Si se fijan, el 80% de los msg son de ese tal Miguel "Anubis Audio Project    Founder & Leader".....andaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## danielfer23 (Dic 27, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ese chabón está del tomate!!!!
> Se ha puesto un foro donde solo él mismo escribe
> 
> Si se fijan, el 80% de los msg son de ese tal Miguel "Anubis Audio Project    Founder & Leader".....andaaaaaa!!!!!



y lo peor es que lo han comprado gente europea y ensucian a gente ceria como pueden ser holimar que hacen equipos increibles


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 27, 2009)

Lo que no me explico es el porque destruyen su propio equipo??


----------



## castro (Dic 27, 2009)

*tacatomon; *Lo que no me explico es el porque destruyen su propio equipo??

lo que busca es llamar a atencion....


----------



## MasCalambres (Dic 27, 2009)

castro dijo:


> *tacatomon; *Lo que no me explico es el porque destruyen su propio equipo??
> 
> lo que busca es llamar a atencion....



Pienso que es un equipo roto, o que no les servía, si no, que lógica tiene el romperlo...


----------



## danielfer23 (Dic 27, 2009)

MasCalambres dijo:


> Pienso que es un equipo roto, o que no les servía, si no, que lógica tiene el romperlo...



les comento estos el video esta echo para avivar a la gente sobre este tipo. en su foro el tipo habla peste de jbl B&W mc sansui que todos son inferior a sus productos. el tipo hace estos bafles con componentes de cuarta y te los vende a miles de dolares. es mas ni divisores de frecuencia usa usa un par de resistencias para atenuar la chichara de 40 pesos. y sobre el precio que pagaron por estas cajas no se preocupen que el que esta filmando es dueño de esta pagina y se llama silvio http://www.hifiman.com.ar/home.html y problemas de plata no tiene 
si tienen tiempo lean se un poquito el foro de el es muy cómico jaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 27, 2009)

Por lo que leí en el comentario de Danielfer23 es que a los que compran sus productos les toman todo el pelo???

Diablos, pense que los del video eran ardidos del foro y destruían el sistema ese anubis para poner rojo al dueño del foro.

Demasiado irracional para mi gusto. Gracias por la invitación a leer el foro Danielfer, pero encuentro más divertido ver unos videos de Huevocartoon que a un tipo con defectos mentales hacia el egocentrismo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## osk_rin (Dic 28, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ese chabón está del tomate!!!!
> Se ha puesto un foro donde solo él mismo escribe
> 
> Si se fijan, el 80% de los msg son de ese tal Miguel "Anubis Audio Project    Founder & Leader".....andaaaaaa!!!!!




tienes razon estube dandole un vistazo a la pagina y el tipo se idolatra solo 

concuerdo con tacatomon  es muy irracional jeje lo que es tener dinero .

los huevo cartoon estan divertidos 

saludos.


----------



## danielfer23 (Dic 28, 2009)

osk_rin dijo:


> tienes razon estube dandole un vistazo a la pagina y el tipo se idolatra solo
> 
> concuerdo con tacatomon  es muy irracional jeje lo que es tener dinero .
> 
> ...



Los huevos están buenosjaja. El tipo no tiene plata es un estafador. Es ingeniero agrónomo y estáfo a medio mundo en el campo y ahora lo está haciendo con esto. Aclaró yo no estoy en desacuerdo que el tipo venda sus parlantes. Cada cual se las rebusca como puede. Lo que no me gusta es que el tipo vende bafles end y son parlantes comprados en electrónica liniers con todo respeto para los que compran hay. Se que hay muchas marcas de parlantes nacionales que hacen exelente trabajos como pueden ser raster o audiofan por mucho menos plata tenés mejores bafles.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2010)

Me *impactó* este anuncio, por favor lean con atención, no tiene desperdicio.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-83395244-anubis-alpha-el-mejor-bafle-del-mundo-_JM_

El título original iba a ser otro, ! Atenti al "Lad... " ¡ pero me tendría que mandar yo mismo a moderación.

*! ! Enjoy it ¡ ¡*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 10, 2010)

ingeniero agrónomo? mi hermano es agrónomo y no tiene ni idea de música,sonido o electrónica ,lo unico que sabe es de soja y plantitas que chamuyero ese vendedor ,lo tiro lo que uno tiene que andar
leyendo


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 10, 2010)

IDEADO, DESARROLLADO Y FABRICADO POR : INGENIERO *AGRONOMO*

  

¿Que tiene que ver la agricultura y la ganadería con la electroacústica?


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 10, 2010)

CAPACIDAD DE POTENCIA SIN LIMITES
IRROMPIBLES
NO COMPRE B&W, FOCAL,JBL,WILSON Y DEMAS MARCAS MISERY GRINGAS, JAPOS O PIRATAS COMPREME A MI

APROVECHE REBAJA UNICA
CON LA COMPRA DE ESTAS MARAVILLOSAS CAJAS
REGALO UNA FOTO MIA EN TAMAÑO NATURAL !!!!



Obviamente el anuncio es una joda... 

Mejores aún son las preguntas al vendedor 

Si alguien conoce la historia del personaje que están parodiando "Miguel Bortolotto", que la comente... al parecer es pariente de "maravillasaudio", dejo algunas cosas que encontré:

http://www.mundodvd.com/showthread.php?t=38367

http://www.maximonet.com/foro/threads/69450-Bafles-anubis-otro-estafador

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2010)

si, lean las preguntas ,es para morirse de risa.

yo no se de audio, pero ese bafle, lo miraron bien ??
parece un cohete espacial, hasta tiene un parlante abajo apuntando hacia arriba, tipo que el primer ruido fuerte lo tira para el techo.
y las patas esas........

saben que falta:
que un par de locos abran cuentas de mail, se inscriban en mercadolibre y le compren (oferten, pero no compren  ) .
y califiquen como que la compra se hizo ok.
(aunque no le compren nunca) .
asi al loco ese le cobran la comision por esa fortuna.........le va a quedar ardiendo el cu..digo..el bolsillo.

y lean los comentarios, ya algunos se me adelantaron y compraron en broma......o no ??


----------



## sergio rossi (Abr 11, 2010)

buenas noches a todos, para el que no este enterado sobre los bafles anubis por favor entre en youtube y busque videos de bafles anubis o anubis audio, luego de verlos advertiran que este articulo de mercado libre es una joda total hacia esta persona.  espero aclarar las dudas si es que todavia no lo sabian. un abrazo a todos.


----------



## g.corallo (Abr 11, 2010)

jajja  miren esta En breve publicare el sistema surround mas imponente del mundo y ud se  tragara sus palabras.            seguro el tipo este le pone musica a las plantas


----------



## capitanp (Abr 11, 2010)

Si esta bueno hasta le hicieron un extreme test

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zB-IS6TKwI


----------



## g.corallo (Abr 11, 2010)

50Hz y ademas dice potencia sin limites y por lo menos si lo compras te dan un bartoloto de cxarton a escala natural y ademas irrompible jajajja


----------



## sergio rossi (Abr 11, 2010)

gracias capitanp por subir el video, supongo que el articulo sigue la linea de lo plublicado en youtube. abrazos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 11, 2010)

Tweeters de respuesta infinita... Casi me hago kk de la risa!!!


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 11, 2010)

Me imagino que es un chiste... De hecho me asombró que haya tenido 7 compradores... Alguin se puso a leer lo que sijeron esos compradores???

Y la foto en tamaño natural... Que desastre.


----------



## g.corallo (Abr 11, 2010)

pero los videos de los que lo compraron dice que apenas que compras esa cosa se discontinua jajjaa ahh y ni hablar del cono de kevlar


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 11, 2010)

220V

Deberas que son graciosos.

Saludos 






PS: ¿Ortoroto? El es el pasivo?

¿Amplificador el Chocón?
¿Quiere RMS?


----------



## Dano (Abr 11, 2010)

Creoque el que filma el video es el garka que arma esas cajas y las vende a bue ya vieron el precio,y siempre hay un boludo que le compra.

S2


----------



## DanielU (Abr 11, 2010)

El que destruye las cajas es HiFiman y sus amigos piromaniacos/ audiofilos (sin faltarle el respeto porque realmente saben lo que hacen y dicen)

Y el que las construye es el Ing Ortorotto


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me *impactó* este anuncio, por favor lean con atención, no tiene desperdicio.
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-83395244-anubis-alpha-el-mejor-bafle-del-mundo-_JM_
> 
> ...


 
viendo esto y el precio

por si mañana no esta mas :
mas de 15 mil dolares!!!!!!!!

y luego veo esto:



capitanp dijo:


> Si esta bueno hasta le hicieron un extreme test
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zB-IS6TKwI


 
disculpen, pero uds. no se plantearion lo que aqui se ve ????????? 

el que fabrica esos bafles sera un loco estafador y lso que hicieron el segundo video seran unos conocedores, PERO COMPRARON UNO DE ESO BAFLES !!!!
lo habran hecho para hacer el video y desenmascarar al que lo fabrica pero GASTARON 15 MIL DOLARES !!!!!!

medio en pedo y al pedo esta gente  me parece .

y encima, ...¿ por que siquiera se molestaron ?? 
acaso el chanta que lso fabrica vendia tantos ?? 

un tema bastante raro este ,lastima que ya lo sacaronde publicacion , no se siera joda o de verdad vendia.
yno comprendo por que los otros se molestaron en tirar mas de 15 mil dolares nedno eeqiu


----------



## juanma (Abr 12, 2010)

Ya se hablo de Anubis en el foro, miren lo que es su foro:

http://www.anubisaudio.com/forodeaudio/index.php

es practicamente un monologo!

Fernando, fijate bien y *NADIE* compro (afortunadamente) nada de eso.

Imaginate que es taaan pero taaan bueno, que las mediciones brillan por su ausencia, materiales de filtros, cables, respuesta en frecuencia, etc.

Saludos

PD: U$S15.000 pueden no ser mucho en el mundo highend o super caro.
publique hace mucho el amplificador mas caro del mundo, algo asi como 400.000euros, y esto fue hace 1 o 2 años...


----------



## g.corallo (Abr 12, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> viendo esto y el precio
> 
> por si mañana no esta mas :
> mas de 15 mil dolares!!!!!!!!
> ...






si todo bien pero esos tipos le compraron varios no uno solo osea que el tipo se le lleno el bolsillo o no??


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2010)

JUANMA:

los que hicieron el video , a esos me refiero, esos si le compraron uno, para hcer el video y mostrar que es una KK .


----------



## Dano (Abr 12, 2010)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Me imagino que es un chiste... De hecho me asombró que haya tenido 7 compradores... Alguin se puso a leer lo que sijeron esos compradores???
> 
> Y la foto en tamaño natural... Que desastre.



Los compradores por la información que tengo son españoles "audiofilos" 


Saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Abr 13, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> JUANMA:
> 
> los que hicieron el video , a esos me refiero, esos si le compraron uno, para hcer el video y mostrar que es una KK .




si pero yo digo una cosa si este tipo ingerie agronomo bartoloto les vendio uno o los que sean el tipo este bartoloto gano plata o no??


----------



## danielfer23 (Abr 13, 2010)

este tema lo había mostrado hace algún tiempo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/anubis-hi-end-29009/
pero creo que no hay que darle mucha bola porque es un troll bastante complicado de erradicar. (por eso deje de postea material de miguelito)
así que mientras menos lo nombren va a ser mejor para el foro. en el foro dvdmania ya lo banearon un montón de veces y es insoportable.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 13, 2010)

7 vendidos jajajajaja vieron los comentarios de los compradores? jaja

lo que no termino de entender es por qué tantas ganas de hacer kk los baflecitos... no digo que no fue divertido hacerlos reproducir 50hz del amplificador el Chocon, pero sinceramente en lo personal no le haría eso a ningun baffle, sin importar lo trucho que sea.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 17, 2010)

Por alguna razón este tema era un "déjà vu" completo para mi mientras lo leía. Fogo... A usar el buscador.


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Abr 18, 2010)

lo que a mi me parece es que esos tios son medio tarados o algo así tal vez de tanto escuchar sonido a altos dB, tanta frecuencia les arruinó unas cuantos miles de neuronas


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 18, 2010)

jajaja es lo mas probable


----------

